# This was done by a plumber?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

This regular customer called me in 2006 for a kitchen reno, but I was way too loaded to take it on. They got someone else.

So I'm out there replacing a Moen cartridge in the kitchen faucet that got killed by some rusty steel bits from a dead water heater when it got replaced. 

She mentions that the sink, and especially the garb, doesn't drain very well. I take a look and find this. :laughing: That trap arm IS sloping the wrong way, making the ultra deep seal trap problem even worse.

















Such quality workmanship 

I should have taken an after pic, but I was tired and hungry and just wanted to go home.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't believe a plumber would use ABS.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech, never mind the ABS, look at the damn pex!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The water line supplies look like a x-mas tree :laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I can't believe a plumber would use ABS.:laughing:


Heh :laughing: Them's fightin words. I love my ABS. Wouldn't switch to PVC if ya paid me.

Of course if I lived where everyone used PVC, I'd be used to it and I'd probably hate ABS.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just dont like it cause its black.:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The water line supplies look like a x-mas tree :laughing:


What a slop job, huh?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It all is slop, you won't catch me using a plastic basket strainer like the one seen there.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It all is slop, you won't catch me using a plastic basket strainer like the one seen there.


There are good quality plastic strainers - I use them often - that is not one of the good ones. It's crap.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

no air gap


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

fhrace said:


> no air gap


For the dishwasher, you mean? We don't do that here. I've only seen them in pictures from faraway lands. :laughing: We just do a high loop in the drain hose.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No stop for the automatic washer. Hose bibb is back pitched, might freeze up dere hey:whistling2:.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Most people around here would consider that to be pretty good looking. People are often surprised when they are exposed to plumbing done right.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

fhrace said:


> no air gap


airgap makes everything better....:whistling2:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

some of the hacks that practice "plumbing" wouldn't know real plumbing if it bit them in the rear!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> No stop for the automatic washer. Hose bibb is back pitched, might freeze up dere hey:whistling2:.


No hammer arrestor either.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Uh huh. I see you had to saw out the hard piped trap and fittings :laughing: Sorry TM


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Just one more case of someone working harder to do it wrong. Sad.. If he only knew it was soo much easier to do it the right way. I like the santee below the trap weir.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

futz said:


> For the dishwasher, you mean? We don't do that here. I've only seen them in pictures from faraway lands. :laughing: We just do a high loop in the drain hose.


 One of the few codes here that's actually still in the code book and never inforced.

A couple of years ago I was doing a finish in a town where the inspector is well known for being a major ball buster, I knew everything was to code except for the DW airgap. So before inspection I called him to ask about it, and even HE started laughing at me. He said he hadn't seen one in years and not to worry.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

None of that tubular crap there!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

fhrace said:


> no air gap


No air gap??

Elaborate on this, I must be missing something here!

Never mind, I see.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> No air gap??
> 
> Elaborate on this, I must be missing something here!


No air gap is required on the sink top here.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I was suprised to read in some parts they dont use an air gap. I havent seen a d/w hooked up to a disposal but a few times. evidently in some parts the work passes inspection like this?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont use my dishwasher as a storage cabinet. No need for an airgap at my home. Nobody has them here. Code or not....I dunno...I just know NOBODY has them and nobody sells them here but big box maybe. We loop to the bottom of the countertop and either connect to the disposal or a tee above tha trap. Back in the day the plumbers here would install a trap and stop valve behind the dishwasher itself....PITA for a repair too


----------



## Superplumber (Jan 17, 2010)

No "after" pics? 

I would like to see how this mess was cleaned up.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Dont yall use an air gap on projects getting inspected either? They are totaly anal about this here. Most plumbers would not dream of installing it directly here. like I said Ive only seen it a few times. The inspector will usualy call you down even with an air gap when the sink is undermounted. the airgap has to be above flood level (they sell an extention to raise it up). This might just be Wher I work. Orange, San bernardino, L.A., riverside countys. Dont know about Northern California. But to me its kind of unheard of except for a homeowner.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

its required here if you are dumping into a disposal or a wye branch tailpeice. otherwise at most non spec homes we just rough in a stand pipe. then the inspecters don't care if it is just shoved in the pipe.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

fhrace said:


> its required here if you are dumping into a disposal or a wye branch tailpeice. otherwise at most non spec homes we just rough in a stand pipe. then the inspecters don't care if it is just shoved in the pipe.


Here we rough in a stand pipe as high as possible in the cabinet, but then the discharge pipe is looped and connected to an airgap. 

That's what the inspectors expect to see.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

We also must install a hammer arrestor off of the tee going to the DW.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmmm what is all that coiled up wiring for?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> We also must install a hammer arrestor off of the tee going to the DW.


Us too, but this was a renovation, probably done by the apprentice. The customer seemed to think the guy was a plumber though... :whistling2:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

1plumb4uall said:


> Hmmmm what is all that coiled up wiring for?


Sloppy electrician too. That's the puck light transformers and wiring, just gobbed up in a ball and stuffed back there.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

We are required to put hammer arrester on a/w d/w and icemakers. Didnt ever do that some years back. I think its unessesary but thats code! I didnt put them on my house when I repiped!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

here the code states that any quick closing mechanism 3/8" or larger requires a hammer rester. So in that case a icemaker would not need one.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I only put them on if its being inspected, waste of time and money


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

The discharge line servicing the G/D is lower than the weir of that DEEP seal trap. What a mess. The plumber forgot to take the head test off the job. Ha Ha !! Who threw to bowl of spagetti under the sink?? My bad, those are waterlines.:laughing:


----------

